# Yikes!!!!!



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## linguica (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the big city..


----------



## jp61 (Feb 24, 2013)

..... the Marines are looking for a few good men! They'll straighten him out in a heartbeat!!! People....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL !!!



~Martin


----------



## jp61 (Feb 24, 2013)

that picture can not be real!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## dward51 (Feb 24, 2013)

Adds new meaning to the phrase "just zip it"....

Seems like every zipper I've ever owned will at one time or another jump the track.  Wonder how they would fix that one? Ouch.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Talk about getting something caught in a zipper, ouch. esp. every night. But I Guess you'll get used to it.


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 2, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> ~Martin :biggrin:



ROFLMAO!!


----------



## bhawkins (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally, I think body piercings are a great thing........................They let others know at a glance just how crazy you really are!!


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome to California?

Even the "girls?" here look like that?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

